# List Your Favorite Piano Performers and Albums You Enjoy by Them



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Glenn Gould (Mozart Sonatas)
Reinbert d Leeuw (Satie: Early Piano Works)
Lang Lang (The Chopin Album)
Alfred Brendel (Beethoven Sonatas)
Alice Sara Ott (Chopin Waltzes)
Walter Giesking (…Plays Debussy)
Ivan Moravec (Chopin Nocturnes)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Daniel-Ben Pienaar- Beethoven.
Daniel Trifonov- All
Daniel Barenboim - Mozart concertos 
Alexandre Kantorow- All
Alexandere Thatraud -All
This will do for now.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Daniel-Ben Pienaar- Beethoven.
> Daniel Trifonov- All
> Daniel Barenboim - Mozart concertos
> Alexandre Kantorow- All
> ...


Nice call with Barenboim.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Luc Devos


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Leif Ove Andsnes - Grieg Concerto / Lyric Pieces
Rubinstein - Chopin Nocturnes
Maria Joao Pires - Chopin Nocturnes
Argerich - Tchaikovsky PC1
Annie Fischer - Beethoven Sonatas


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Hans Petermandl, Art of Fugue and Ludus tonalis
Wilhelm Kempff, Beethoven piano sonatas (1950'es mono)
György Sandor, Bartok piano works (Vox 1950'es)
Bart van Oort, Chopin Nocturnes and Mozart piano sonatas
Claudio Arrau, Chopin Nocturnes and Beethoven piano sonatas
Geoffrey Douglas Madge, Art of Fugue
Andor Foldes, Beethoven piano sonatas and Bartok piano music


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Because I collect albums based upon composers, I don't follow star soloists as a matter of course.

Nonetheless, there is one pianist who concentrates on specific repertoire within my area of interest (modernistic 20th century): Christiane Mathé

André Jolivet









Jacques Castérède
_









George Crumb







_


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Prodromides said:


> Because I collect albums based upon composers, I don't follow star soloists as a matter of course.
> 
> Nonetheless, there is one pianist who concentrates on specific repertoire within my area of interest (modernistic 20th century): Christiane Mathé
> 
> ...


I like her playing, but not so much the pieces. I'd like to see her tackle the catchiest melodies of the Baroque and Classical Eras of music because the dynamic shifts are minimal in these times, making it a much more enjoyable experience for me.


----------



## RandallPeterListens (Feb 9, 2012)

I echo Ivan Moravec and the Chopin Nocturnes. In fact, any Moravec and Chopin pairing.
Glenn Gould and Bach's Goldberg Variations (the first, mono, recording to be a real twit about it)
Wilhelm Kempff and Beethoven's 32nd piano sonata (the second, stereo, recording to, again, be a real twit about it)
Ivo Pogorelich's recording of Scarlatti sonatas. (Pletnev's recording comes pretty close, also) For that matter, let me add his recording of the Pictures at an Exhibition (the best I know). Just as an aside, I have never really understood why Pogorelich is so disliked. He seems to bring out either the best or worst responses from listeners - really don't know why.
Mitsuko Uchida's multi-CD set of Schubert sonatas and impromptus. Her playing defies a trend in my own history of listening. Most performances I seem to like or not really like on first hearing. With Uchida, my opinion of her performances and interpretations have instead steadily grown on me in time and over repeated listenings.
Of course this post omits mountains of other beautiful recordings by great pianists.


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

Anton Kuerti (Complete Beethoven sonatas, Schumann)
Richard Goode (Schubert sonatas, Bach partitas)
Anna Malikova (Chopin)
Christian Zacharias (Mozart sonatas and concertos)
Zoltán Kocsis (essentially all of them, particularly recommend the Wagner transcriptions)
Clifford Curzon (concerto recordings with Boulez and Kubelik)


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Brendel's Schubert cycle on Phillips
Oconnor's Beethoven cycle on Telarc
Parkin's Bax Cycle on Chandos
Tozer's Medtner cycle on Chandos


----------



## LeoPiano (Nov 1, 2020)

Artur Rubinstein: Chopin works (stereo)
Claudio Arrau: Chopin Nocturnes, Liszt Piano Sonata, Beethoven Sonatas
Emil Gilels: Beethoven Sonatas
Krystian Zimerman: Chopin Ballades and Concertos, new Szymanowski disc
Wilhelm Kempff: Beethoven Sonatas (mono and stereo)
Ivan Moravec: Chopin Nocturnes
Stephen Hough: Rachmaninov Concertos, Chopin Nocturnes


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I can't say I have favourite performers overall, it all depends on the repertoire, and individual works for me. I have to take back something I said about modern performers, since i realized some do have a lot of insight into the old music of the greats, and could displace the piano legend interpretations individually.
Beethoven: too many (each for a different sonata), but Goode's No. 30, Lortie's No. 31
Bartok: Claude Helffer, Paul Jacobs, Georg Sandor
Prokofiev: Richter, Berman, Gilels
Mozart: Ashkenazy, Perahia, Uchida, Kovacevich
Chopin, Rachmaninov: Kapell
Liszt: Bolet
Debussy, Ravel: Samson Francois, Pascal Roge
Schubert: Brendel, Kempff


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

There are so many. I'll just mention two old favourites from the time I was getting into classical music. Emil Gilels (always, I wish he'd recorded more) and my absolute favourite recording of Schubert's piano sonata , D 960 is the one recorded in Rome by Arthur Rubinstein in, I think 1960. I wish he'd recorded more Schubert and played more of that composer in public but perhaps the demand wasn't there for most of his career.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Hélène Grimaud (Mozart & The Messenger)
Anna Vinnitskaya (Rachmaninoff & Shostakovich)
Alice Sara Ott (Tchaikovsky/Liszt & Nighfall)
Beatrice Berrut (Athanor)
Khatia Buniatishvili (Liszt & Chopin)
Simone Dinnerstein (Bach: A Strange Beauty & Mozart in Havana)
Yuja Wang (Rachmaninoff 3/Prokofiev 2 & Ravel)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Scherzi Cat said:


> Hélène Grimaud (Mozart & The Messenger)
> Anna Vinnitskaya (Rachmaninoff & Shostakovich)
> Alice Sara Ott (Tchaikovsky/Liszt & Nighfall)
> Beatrice Berrut (Athanor)
> ...


Wang, despite her distracting outfits, is quite a talent. Her touch is very nice and light; spring-y. Her Rondo Alla Turca is incredibly unique.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Daniel-Ben Pienaar- Beethoven.
> Daniel Trifonov- All
> Daniel Barenboim - Mozart concertos
> Alexandre Kantorow- All
> ...


The Trifonov is a nice idea too. He is a very nuanced player!


----------

